# ridge vent on low slope torchdown 2/12



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

I would first install a double stacked layer of 2" x 4"s on each side of the newly cut ridge vent slot and prior to installation, I would cut the wood into a canilever at a 45* angle and then apply a fresh sheet of new modified bitumen over the wood surface and properly terminate it to the inside edge of the top of the wood and then install the ridge vent on top of this structure to minimize or even hopefully eliminate the potential for moisture intrusion due to the minimal slope of the roof surface.

Ed


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Acrylics and elastomerics can be tinted at your local paint store.


----------



## chrisinseattle (Jun 27, 2015)

I know this is an old thread, but I'm in the same situation as Alex and wanted to see how it worked out for him. Ed, would it be possible for you to draw up a picture of what you are proposing and post it here? I think I understand what you are suggesting, but I want to make sure before going at it.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

I believe this is what ed was trying to describe.


----------

